# X748 Electrical issue



## Dave G (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dave, welcome to the tractor forum.

That light is your engine's low oil pressure warning light. If this light glows with engine running, shut off engine immediately and check level of engine oil. Do not run the engine till you have resolved this issue. Somewhere on your engine block there is an oil pressure switch. It may not be functional.


----------

